# Mini-Koi???



## Aristocat (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Koiprofis!
Vor einigen Tagen habe ich einen Werbeprostpekt von einer bekannten Gartengroßhandlung in die Hände bekommen, wo Mini-Koi´s angeboten werden!?!
Ich möchte ja nicht nörgeln oder meckern aber das gibst doch gar nicht, oder?
Eure Meinung ist gefragt!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Hallo,
hatten wir schon einmal

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19764


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Hallo, 

sicher meinen die, dass sie kleine Koi zu verkaufen haben und nicht, dass die Fischlein klein bleiben. 

Hättest mal fragen können. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Aristocat (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Hallo Rainer!
Ich habe mir die Tierchen am Sonntag mal angeschaut (nur aus Neugier), leider findet am Sonntag werde Verkauf noch Beratung statt, nur für Pflanzen.
Auf dem Schild steht eindeutig "MiniKoi, für Kleinteiche geeignet" und was ich so gesehen habe sind es wirklich Koi´s (Barteln an der Schnute). Ich kann leider nicht jederzeit dorthin, weil kein FS und ca. 50 KM von Berlin weg.
Hab mich auch mal dur den anderen Thread geschmöckert. War also nicht neu die Frage, sorry Uwe!!!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Bonsai-Kois


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Hallo Ihr

... und ich kann es beweisen... 

Ich habe das nämlich auch gesehen und mich mit der Kamera auf die Pirsch gemacht und das Corpus delicti festgehalten:
  

Ich gebe zu, die Qualität ist nicht die beste, aber es mußte halt schnell gehen und ich denke man kann schon was erkennen.
Die Fische waren ungefähr 3-5 cm lang.

So Ihr Koifritzen, nun sagt mal was dazu...


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Ich habs ja gesagt hehe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Könnt ihr ja kaufen und dann abwarten 

Unser Flohmarkt ist ja gut besucht 

Aber kann ja sein, will ich nicht abstreiten das es so etwas geben kann


----------



## cpt.nemo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Ich hab die beim Vorbeigehen auch gesehen. Sahen aber eher ein bischen mickrig aus.
Da hat grad jemand 6 Stück gekauft für einen 500 l-Teich.
Und im Winter kommen sie ins Aquarium.
Ich hab mir nur gedacht
Au weia

Ihr seht mich schwer entsetzt,
Brigitte


----------



## gluefix (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Echt pervers der Gedanke an 10 cm lange Koi. Dann tuen es auch Goldfische. Die gibts auch in allen Farben (__ Shubunkin, Sarasa und co.). Ich schätze mal das die Minifische auf eine gezielte Verbuttung der Elterntiere zurückzuführen ist. Passiert in überfüllten Angelgewässern mit gewöhnlichen Karpfen von alleine.


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Hi.

Laut Wikipedia ist Verbuttung nur eine Ursache von einwirkenden Umwelteinflüssen..
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbuttung
D.h., an der Genetik der Fische ändert sich rein gar nix. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand den genau umgekehrten Weg der Japanischen Hochleitungszuchten betreten. Weg von den Elterntieren mit großem Wachstumspotential, hin zu den klein bleibenden.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Chihuahuas und Bernhardiner auf den selben Ursprung (Wolf) zurück gehen.... 

Möglich wäre es.


----------



## gluefix (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mini-Koi???*

Moin, stimmt eigentlich schon bezüglich verbuttung. Die Tiere die verbuttet sind werden aber niemals wieder wachsen, auch wenn sie in bessere Lebensbedingungen kommen !!! Einzig und allein ihre Nachkommen können bei besseren Lebensbedingungen wieder zur normalen Größen kommen. Das Phänomen ist aus der herkömmlichen Teichwirtschaft und aus dem Fischereigewerbe bekannt. Jeder kann einen "Zwergkoi" züchten. Einfach ein 10 cm Fisch in einen kleinen Teich werfen und nicht füttern. Das Tier wird maximal 25-30cm groß werden, und das auch erst nach 10 Jahrenm oder so. Veranlagung spielt dabei sicherlich auch eine große Rolle. Durch gezielte selektion lässt sich sicherlich genauso eine Zwergform züchten. Ich finde es trotzdem mies einen Minikoi zu halten. Dann wie gesagt lieber zum __ Goldfisch greifen.


----------

